# no side effects from progesterone?!



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Hi y'all 
I've had 2 IVF and 1 IUI cycle. We're currently on the 2WW for our second IUI (7DPIUI). I took cyclogest for all of our fertility treatments and have had a rather awful time with the side effects (bloating, cramping, mood swings, sore breasts) however weirdly this time around there are no side effects at all (except for a little cramping in first 24 hours). Anyone else had this experience? I'm finding it very odd!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya, I had Cyclogest for 7 IUI cycles and each one was different! For cycles 5-7 the Cyclogest symptoms didn't start until day 8! And then it was just sore boobs and a sore throat on cycle 6& 7! For the cycles 2-4 I had nausea, sore boobs, bloating the works from the start so I guess it can vary!!! I wouldn't worry too much about it and feel pleased you feel good


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Ah that's good! Thanks Ask- I was worried it wasn't doing anything!


----------

